

Google App Engine 1.7 released at I/O - antichaos
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2012/06/google-app-engine-170-released-at.html

======
meanguy
\- SSL via SNI for $9/month (no Windows XP support, heck--limited Android
support)

\- ...or a _virtual_ (not static) IP address for $99/month (!!)

\- CDN via "PageSpeed" at .39/GB outgoing (plus .12/GB)

\- new!!! datacenter in Europe!!!

I was an early adopter of App Engine who went through Ye Grande AppEngine
Datastore Debacles. Months where it didn't work followed by a sudden tripling
of the cost that turned App Engine into something that was no longer feasible
for my app.

But this update has me really shaking my head.

------
kjhughes
Nit: I wish Google would include an SDK download link in their App Engine
release announcements.

<https://developers.google.com/appengine/downloads>

------
Maxious
GeoPoint Location Based Search looks very useful... if only it had been there
before the great GAE price hike of 2011. I moved to PostGIS on AWS and never
looked back.

------
trentmb
Finally, Go SDK for Windows.

